# Coffee Shops on Berlin.



## 4steviewonder (Sep 23, 2018)

I am currently staying in Berlin for a few days and so I'm looking to try out a few coffee joints whilst in here. I might pick up some beans if available too. I've just been to the Barn which seems quite nice. I'm wondering if there are any other recommended spots around, ideally places which might sell beans also.

Regards


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Loads, easily as many as London:

https://www.bestcoffee.guide/

Big well known roasters (other than The Barn) are Five Elephant and Bonanza.


----------



## asaf (Oct 15, 2017)

I agree with @aaronb - THe Barn, Five Elephant and Bonanza are great.

These are perhaps some less known but also recommended -

Chapter One Coffee - http://www.chapter-one-coffee.com/

Father Carpenter Coffee Brewers - https://fathercarpenter.com/

The Visit Coffee Roastery - https://visit-coffee.com/

Barcomis - https://www.barcomis.de/

Moka Consorten - roasters + gear - https://goo.gl/maps/t96V4DDvHE72

Kiez Rösterei K61 - Gneisenaustraße 68, 10961


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If we're going for shops then nano kaffee is very good too.


----------



## Impaktor (Oct 6, 2017)

As an ex Berliner, I can highly recommend Kiez Rösterei. Fantastic direct trade coffee.


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

If anyone wants an espresso in a place that isn't so incredibly hipster (**** I mean some might even consider me a hipster but find some of the Berlin cafes a bit much) then I would recommend Röststrätte in Mitte. I tried The Barn, Bonanza and No Fire No Glory and out of those I'd say Bonanza was the nicest - though I wasn't a big fan of any as I like to order espresso but I'm not a massive fan of the acidic fruit bombs they all serve.


----------



## katelyncommon (Oct 16, 2018)

Happy Baristas was my favourite while I was there


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Visited Berlin over the weekend. Had some great coffee (and pastries) at Five Elephant Mitte and at Bonanza. The latter had a very cosy interior and the barista was very welcome and cheerful. Father Carpenter, The Visit Coffee Roastery and The Barn (to my surprise) were good but not great.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

great coffee brewed with a Bosco Sorrento lever, two groups

http://www.awild.de/wo.htm


----------



## Bmhillier2002 (May 22, 2018)

I enjoyed my coffee at Concierge.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Was on my stag do last weekend in Berlin - great city. Visited Chapter One and had a great syphon. Couple of lads had flat whites and we were all impressed!


----------

